# G3 Light Modifications - Blue Water LEDs Rock!



## G3_Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

I just completed putting the finishing touches on the new BlueWaterLED lights I installed in the G3 last night. It looks pretty cool! A big thanks to Mike D. for answering all of my questions! I bought the complete boat package in Blue and then a few additional in white for some of the darker locations. Every compartment in the boat except the storage under the driver seat has an LED in it... even the livewells. I also installed two new spot lights on the front of the boat last week. Total combined time to install the LEDs and the Spot Lights was around 12-14 hours which was broken up into two different nights (_5 hours on the Spot lights and 8+ on the LEDs)_.  Below is slideshow of the before and after pics and a link to my gallery if you want to see all the still shots. Click on either to view.

https://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z136/G3_Guy/xMisc/G3%20Light%20Modifications


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks awesome! Great job! Mike will be proud! :beer:


I have mine too, blue also..Now I need to install them.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 15, 2008)

I hardly use this word, but........................Awesome! 8)


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Apr 16, 2008)

Great job on the install!!! Beautiful boat and the lights look incredible!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice - I am sure that they make that boat look even sharper!


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Apr 16, 2008)

You have been added to the owner's pics along with a plug for Tinboats.net, check it out:

https://day-vizstrips.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2008)

BlueWaterLED said:


> You have been added to the owner's pics along with a plug for Tinboats.net, check it out:
> 
> https://day-vizstrips.blogspot.com/



:beer:


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! Installing the lights was really easy... it was figuring out where and how to run all of the wires that was a bit challenging. I was really pleased with the finished product though. Now if they will just help me catch more fish... Mike, is that part of the product guarantee? :LOL2: 

Thanks also to Mike for including me on his site.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks Great!!!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2008)

Are you sure your boat wasn't featured on Pimp my Boat? Your boat looks great, nice work on the install. Of course you will catch more fish, fish always follow the sweet looking boats around the lake =D>


----------



## ober51 (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome stuff guys. I have a question. Say I wanted to install lights at various spots, run a trolling motor, and a fishfinder, how many batteries does one need? I have a two bank on boar charger, but will I need a 3+? I am thinking that when I get my mod done in the future, having a light or two is a great idea, but don't want to drain the batteries or not have enough juice.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Awesome stuff guys. I have a question. Say I wanted to install lights at various spots, run a trolling motor, and a fishfinder, how many batteries does one need? I have a two bank on boar charger, but will I need a 3+? I am thinking that when I get my mod done in the future, having a light or two is a great idea, but don't want to drain the batteries or not have enough juice.



That's the great thing about LEDs... I have over 100 individual LEDs and I pull less than an amp. That compared to the 6+ amps I was pulling with just my running lights makes for a big difference


----------



## mechanicworkman (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok since i looked on the website it said that the draw for the bluewater LED is like .47 amps per hour. Now does anyone know if this is PER LIGHTBAR? 

So if i ran 5 lightbars i would have a draw of about 2.82 amps per hour dividing the 80 amp battery if this is correct feel free to chime in and let me know but, that should give me about 28 hours running the battery dead now since i really only try ot run my battery to about 50 percent i should definitly have 14 hours of very bright lights CORRECT?

Given i will also have to find a decent Bow light that also runs a low amp draw any suggestions?


Am I correct in undrstanding that the average Marine battery has About 80 amps of stored engergy?


----------



## justnortherns (Jun 8, 2011)

mechanicworkman said:


> Ok since i looked on the website it said that the draw for the bluewater LED is like .47 amps per hour. Now does anyone know if this is PER LIGHTBAR?



The web site quote is for .47 watts, not amps. So .47 watts/12v = 0.039 amps per light strip. Your 12 v battery with 80 amp hour capacity will pretty much run indefinitely with these light strips. Just about any of the other electronics you have will draw more current than the LEDs.


----------



## mechanicworkman (Jun 8, 2011)

justnortherns said:


> mechanicworkman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok since i looked on the website it said that the draw for the bluewater LED is like .47 amps per hour. Now does anyone know if this is PER LIGHTBAR?
> ...



Hey thanks for the clarification! Appreciate it! 

Do you know of any bow & stern lights that also draw somewhere around the same amount of power as these or even close? I like the Idea of having lights that draw very little power!


----------



## justnortherns (Jun 9, 2011)

mechanicworkman said:


> Do you know of any bow & stern lights that also draw somewhere around the same amount of power as these or even close? I like the Idea of having lights that draw very little power!



I'm not an expert, but the portable bow and stern lights I use run off of AA's, so they can't draw too much power. I could try to measure the actual current draw if I get a chance.

If you could find a bow/stern light based on LED technology, that would probably be the most power efficient. A quick web search generated a few around the 2-3 watt range.


----------

